# Liverpool - Roma: 24 aprile 2018 ore 20:45. Tv in chiaro Streaming.



## admin (21 Aprile 2018)

Liverpool - Roma, andata delle semifinali di Champions League 2017/2018. Partita storica per i giallorossi, che ritrovano lo spauracchio Liverpool e l'ex, in formissima, Salah. Si gioca martedì 24 aprile 2016 alle ore 20:45 all'Anflied Road di Liverpool.

Dove vedere Liverpool - Roma in tv?

Diretta in chiaro, per tutti, su Canale 5 e su Premium per gli abbonati. In streaming sui servizi online di Mediaset.

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Liverpool - Roma, andata delle semifinali di Champions League 2017/2018. Partita storica per i giallorossi, che ritrovano lo spauracchio Liverpool e l'ex, in formissima, Salah. Si gioca martedì 24 aprile 2016 alle ore 20:45 all'Anflied Road di Liverpool.
> 
> Dove vedere Liverpool - Roma in tv?
> 
> ...



E' l'anno del Liverpool quest'anno. La Roma ha già fatto un miracolo che capita ogni 50 anni. Non credo che sarebbe capace di farne due in tre settimane.


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' l'anno del Liverpool quest'anno. La Roma ha già fatto un miracolo che capita ogni 50 anni. Non credo che sarebbe capace di farne due in tre settimane.



Penso anch'io. E temo che possa sbracare completamente e prendere una mega mazzata. 

Comunque, forza Rometta su!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Aprile 2018)

Penso che la Roma sia tatticamente superiore.

É l’esame di Laurea per Di Francesco.

Per me semifinale molto aperta


----------



## Djici (21 Aprile 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Penso che la Roma sia tatticamente superiore.
> 
> É l’esame di Laurea per Di Francesco.
> 
> Per me semifinale molto aperta



La penso come te.
Ma solo tatticamente.

Poi tecnicamente e fisicamente non ci dovrebbe essere partita... vediamo se reggono la pressione. Ovviamente non hanno nulla da perdere, sono sfavoriti, ma certe partite ti fanno comunque tremare le gambe...


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Aprile 2018)

La Roma ne uscirà con le ossa rotte se gioca per lo 0-0. Spero faccia una partita coraggiosa tipo quelle contro il Chelsea nel girone


----------



## admin (22 Aprile 2018)

*Designato l'arbitro Brych per Liverpool - Roma*


----------



## juventino (22 Aprile 2018)

Il Liverpool è superiore in attacco, ma nel complesso la Roma non è inferiore. Inoltre Klopp deve pure fare i conti con la pesante assenza di Çan.
Per me è apertissima.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Aprile 2018)

Pure io penso che la Roma crollerà, ma farò comunque il tifo per loro.


----------



## 7vinte (22 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato l'arbitro Brych per Liverpool - Roma*



Quello della finale?


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2018)

Ho paura per la Rometta.

Speriamo bene


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Aprile 2018)

Secondo me la Roma sarà il Leicester della Champions League...


----------



## wildfrank (23 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' l'anno del Liverpool quest'anno. La Roma ha già fatto un miracolo che capita ogni 50 anni. Non credo che sarebbe capace di farne due in tre settimane.



Eri nato nell'82?


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2018)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Eri nato nell'82?



Quella dell'84 non era un miracolo, quella Roma era tra le più forti nella sua storia non a caso per arrivare a giocare la coppa campioni si doveva vincere il proprio campionato cosa che la Roma fece l'anno prima.


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quella dell'84 non era un miracolo, quella Roma era tra le più forti nella sua storia non a caso per arrivare a giocare la coppa campioni si doveva vincere il proprio campionato cosa che la Roma fece l'anno prima.



Già. Quella era una Roma fortissima.


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Aprile 2018)

La Roma quest'anno si è sempre comportata bene in CL, hanno trovato un allenatore perfetto per queste competizioni. Dubito escano con le ossa rotte arbitraggio a parte, ma se non fermano Salah, 3 palloni se li portano a casa.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Aprile 2018)

Tiferò Roma 
ma sono pessimista..
chissà che non porti fortuna 
visto che fino alla fine nessuno credeva che andassero avanti 
dal Girone fino ai Quarti


----------



## Casnop (24 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Liverpool - Roma, andata delle semifinali di Champions League 2017/2018. Partita storica per i giallorossi, che ritrovano lo spauracchio Liverpool e l'ex, in formissima, Salah. Si gioca martedì 24 aprile 2016 alle ore 20:45 all'Anflied Road di Liverpool.
> 
> Dove vedere Liverpool - Roma in tv?
> 
> ...


Parafrasando il canto della Kop, stasera we're not italian, semo tutti de 'a maggica.


----------



## Casnop (24 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quella dell'84 non era un miracolo, quella Roma era tra le più forti nella sua storia non a caso per arrivare a giocare la coppa campioni si doveva vincere il proprio campionato cosa che la Roma fece l'anno prima.


Quella Roma era certamente una grande squadra, ma quel Liverpool era semplicemente la più grande squadra del mondo di quegli anni. Vincitore della Coppa dei Campioni nel 1977, 1978, 1981, quarti di finale nel 1982 e nel 1983, vincitore nel 1984, fermato dalla forza pubblica e da un rigore inesistente nell'inferno dell'Heysel, l'anno dopo, prima del bando internazionale dei clubs inglesi che ne seguì. Il tutto, in un epoca d'oro del calcio inglese, con le vittorie di Nottingham Forest nella Coppa dei Campioni del 1979 e del 1980, dell'Aston Villa in quella del 1982, dell'Everton nella Coppa delle Coppe del 1985, dell'Ipswich Town nella Coppa Uefa del 1981, e del Tottenham nella edizione della Coppa Uefa del 1984. La sensazione di superiorità dei clubs inglesi, nella memoria di allora, era quasi opprimente.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Quella Roma era certamente una grande squadra, ma quel Liverpool era semplicemente la più grande squadra del mondo di quegli anni. Vincitore della Coppa dei Campioni nel 1977, 1978, 1981, quarti di finale nel 1982 e nel 1983, vincitore nel 1984, fermato dalla forza pubblica e da un rigore inesistente nell'inferno dell'Heysel, l'anno dopo, prima del bando internazionale dei clubs inglesi che ne seguì. Il tutto, in un epoca d'oro del calcio inglese, con le vittorie di Nottingham Forest nella Coppa dei Campioni del 1979 e del 1980, dell'Aston Villa in quella del 1982, dell'Everton nella Coppa delle Coppe del 1985, dell'Ipswich Town nella Coppa Uefa del 1981, e del Tottenham nella edizione della Coppa Uefa del 1984. La sensazione di superiorità dei clubs inglesi, nella memoria di allora, era quasi opprimente.



Furono fermati da un rigore inestente a Heysel ma il gol che fecero contro la Roma è stato un furto con scasso niente male. Visto l'entrata su Tancredi.


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2018)

*Ufficiali

Liverpool: Karius, Alexander-Arnold, Lovren, Van Dijk, Robertson, Henderson, Milner, Chamberlain, Salah, Mane, Firmino.


Roma: Alisson; Fazio, Manolas, Juan Jesus; Florenzi, De Rossi, Strootman, Kolarov; Under, Nainggolan; Dzeko*


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Liverpool: Karius, Alexander-Arnold, Lovren, Van Dijk, Robertson, Henderson, Milner, Chamberlain, Salah, Mane, Firmino.
> 
> ...



speriamo che Under segni subito..


----------



## Mr. Canà (24 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Liverpool: Karius, Alexander-Arnold, Lovren, Van Dijk, Robertson, Henderson, Milner, Chamberlain, Salah, Mane, Firmino.
> 
> ...



Davanti il Liverpool fa paura, ma se la Roma scende di nuovo in campo con il vestito da Champions League indossato contro il Barça, può dire la sua.

Se la partita si sblocca presto può venirne fuori una semifinale divertente, da pugili che se le suonano senza badare troppo a coprirsi.


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Aprile 2018)

Forza maggica!

Io comunque ho Under e pure Under marcatore


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Liverpool: Karius, Alexander-Arnold, Lovren, Van Dijk, Robertson, Henderson, Milner, Chamberlain, Salah, Mane, Firmino.
> 
> ...



Prenderanno un'imbarcata secondo me e questa volta non ci sarà nessun miracolo all'Olipico. Il Liverpool è troppo forte e corrono come matti oltre al fatto che hanno nel dna queste partite. Senza contare che non hanno mai perso quest'anno.

Real Liverpool la finale e secondo me vinceranno gli inglesi


----------



## Casnop (24 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Furono fermati da un rigore inestente a Heysel ma il gol che fecero contro la Roma è stato un furto con scasso niente male. Visto l'entrata su Tancredi.


Non muta ovviamente il giudizio su quella squadra. Cedettero all'Amburgo il fuoriclasse di allora, Kevin Keegan, per andare ancora più forte. Ray Clemence, Phil Neal, Alan Hansen, Ray e Alan Kennedy, Jimmy Case, Graeme Souness, Terry McDermott, il grandissimo Kenny Dalglish... Fisico, agonismo, buona tecnica, personalità. Sapevano di iniziare le partite, e che le avrebbero vinte. Carlo Ancelotti una volta disse che la cosa che gli diede più fastidio non era perdere ai rigori, ma vedere Graeme Souness che portava la Coppa sotto le ascelle verso il pullman come se si trattasse di una borsa della spesa. Per la Roma, per lui, quella era il sogno di una vita, per il gaudente Graeme era semplicemente The Fourth. Che tempi.


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2018)

Vediamo se sta Rometta sbraca o se regge


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Aprile 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Non muta ovviamente il giudizio su quella squadra. Cedettero all'Amburgo il fuoriclasse di allora, Kevin Keegan, per andare ancora più forte. Ray Clemence, Phil Neal, Alan Hansen, Ray e Alan Kennedy, Jimmy Case, Graeme Souness, Terry McDermott, il grandissimo Kenny Dalglish... Fisico, agonismo, buona tecnica, personalità. Sapevano di iniziare le partite, e che le avrebbero vinte. *Carlo Ancelotti una volta disse che la cosa che gli diede più fastidio non era perdere ai rigori, ma vedere Graeme Souness che portava la Coppa sotto le ascelle verso il pullman come se si trattasse di una borsa della spesa*. Per la Roma, per lui, quella era il sogno di una vita, per il gaudente Graeme era semplicemente The Fourth. Che tempi.


Diciamo che Carletto qualche soddisfazione con la Champions, poi, se l'è tolta


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2018)

Bene la Rometta


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2018)

Che mozzarelle


----------



## ralf (24 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Liverpool: Karius, Alexander-Arnold, Lovren, Van Dijk, Robertson, Henderson, Milner, Chamberlain, Salah, Mane, Firmino.
> 
> ...



La scelta di una difesa a 3 contro il pressing alto del Liverpool non mi sembra una scelta azzeccata...


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2018)

Che s'è magnato sto somaro


----------



## Willy Wonka (24 Aprile 2018)

Vediamo che partita farà il mio pupillo Alexander Arnold. Lo considero personalmente uno dei terzini in assoluto più promettenti di tutta Europa.


----------



## Casnop (24 Aprile 2018)

Ahi, Oxlade. Senza di lui, centrocampo rosso sempre più povero.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2018)

che mina ha tirato kolarov?!?


----------



## Casnop (24 Aprile 2018)

Traversa di Kolarov. Certo, Klopp, 'sto Karius...


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2018)

Sto Kolarov è una bestia


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto Kolarov è una bestia



Il nostro terzino sx invece


----------



## Aron (24 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto Kolarov è una bestia



C'è da diventare matti a pensare che Kolarov l'abbiano pagato meno di Borini e che Salah gli sia costato come Andrè Silva


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2018)

Ch'asino sto Manè


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2018)

che cosa ha sbagliato questo


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ch'asino sto Manè



E' forte fino alla caviglie


----------



## sacchino (24 Aprile 2018)

Forza Roma


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2018)

Eh, adesso il Liverpool li sta massacrando


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2018)

La Rometta sta perdendo la testa


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2018)

Mamma mia che gol!


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2018)

Pazzesco sto Salah


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2018)

Finita


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2018)

Finita... per me prendono imbarcata


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2018)

Liveprool in finale la Roa non regge il rittmo


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Finita... per me prendono imbarcata



Probabile


----------



## ralf (24 Aprile 2018)

Giocare a tre dietro contro il Liverpool è quasi un suicidio...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2018)

Dzeko imbarazzante comunque fin ora. Ha sbagliato dei passaggi in maniera gravissima


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2018)

Altro che Suso...


----------



## chicagousait (24 Aprile 2018)

Salah segnerebbe anche starnutendo


----------



## Casnop (24 Aprile 2018)

Il Liverpool tracima. Si salvi chi può.


----------



## Aron (24 Aprile 2018)

Salah assurdo


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Aprile 2018)

L'anno scorso Salah non alzava mezzo pallone


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2018)

E quell'altro che dice che sono stanchi per due mesi questi del Liverpool sono 10 mesi che corrono e senza pausa


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Aprile 2018)

Che giocatore incredibile è diventato Salah. Non me lo sarei mai e poi mai aspettato diventasse sto giocatore. Anche vero che il gioco del Liverpool è perfetto per lui.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2018)

Ci sono le praterie per il liverpool, mamma mia


----------



## Aron (24 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E quell'altro che dice che sono stanchi per due mesi questi del Liverpool sono 10 mesi che corrono e senza pausa



Corrono perché è bravo il preparatore atletico o perché c'hanno i campioni?


----------



## Pampu7 (24 Aprile 2018)

Salah 40 mln - Silva 38 - Kalinic 20.
Suso non vale un piede di Salah, questo è un esterno d'attacco


----------



## Casnop (24 Aprile 2018)

Ed al gol, il vecchio Kenny, felice e rubizzo come non mai.


----------



## ralf (24 Aprile 2018)

Già me lo immagino Suso fare Gegenpressing, ahahh dopo 10 minuti è già scoppiato.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2018)

Under totalmente inutile fin ora


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2018)

*Salah!

2-0*


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2018)

Che roba ragazzi


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2018)

finisce 7-1


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2018)

questi fanno quello che vogliono 
giovanni gesù che sciagura


----------



## Aron (24 Aprile 2018)

Salah è dietro solo a Messi e CR7


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2018)

Imbarazzante la Roma, non può preparare una semifinale di champion in questa maniera. Che pena. Ma come si fa? Da dilettanti proprio.

Ma fate le barricate


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2018)

CVD la Rometta ha sbracato


----------



## Anguus (24 Aprile 2018)

Salah 42mln di euro. Con questo passo.


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Imbarazzante la Roma, non può preparare una semifinale di champion in questa maniera. Che pena. Ma come si fa? Da dilettanti proprio.
> 
> Ma fate le barricate



Vabbè, dai. E' la Roma!


----------



## Casnop (24 Aprile 2018)

ralf ha scritto:


> Già me lo immagino Suso fare Gegenpressing, ahahh dopo 10 minuti è già scoppiato.


Impossibile anche il solo immaginarlo, ralf. Non scherziamo, via.


----------



## mistergao (24 Aprile 2018)

A me spiace per la Roma e per Di Francesco, tecnico che stimo, ma il 2-0 è giustop, magari potevano essere 2-1, ma il Liverpool sta dominando.


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Aprile 2018)

Credo possa vincere il pallone d'oro

Certo che essere marcati da JJ ti rende tutto più facile


----------



## Casnop (24 Aprile 2018)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Salah 42mln di euro. Con questo passo.


Di ingaggio, si.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vabbè, dai. E' la Roma!



Si, ma hanno piallato chelsea e barcellona. Mi aspettavo un atteggiamento diverso. Gli ricapita tra 50 anni di giocare un'altra semifinale. Non si può fare una roba ridicola del genere


----------



## Milanista (24 Aprile 2018)

Juan Jesus impresentabile in una semifinale di champions.

Purtroppo contro questi che possono pagare 80 milioni un difensore centrale, mentre una squadra italiana normalmente fa l'intera campagna acquisti con la metà (e spesso sono soldi delle cessioni), competere è improbo.


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2018)

Io l'estate scorsa scrissi:"Via Suso e vendiamo Salah". Ricordo gli insulti...


----------



## hiei87 (24 Aprile 2018)

Sotto porta Salah non sbaglia mai. E' di una freddezza mai vista. Ora come ora è il miglior contropiedista al mondo per distacco.


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Aprile 2018)

Ora DiFra li cazzia. Comunque secondo me finisce 3-0


----------



## Snake (24 Aprile 2018)

onestamente fatico a ricordare un'esplosione di un giocatore più improvvisa di quella del Salah di questa stagione, va bene Klopp ma questa accuracy al tiro e controllo di palla in corsa, la freddezza sotto porta, cioè sembra calcisticamente dopato.


----------



## Aron (24 Aprile 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Di ingaggio, si.



Casnop, prende uno stipendio di 6 milioni. 
Alto ma abbordabilissimo per Milan, Inter e Juventus. Tutte e tre hanno dormito, e a farci scappare i talenti siamo i migliori in Italia (e non solo nel calcio). Vedi anche Aubameyang, Coutinho e qualcun altro che mi dimentico.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Aprile 2018)

Che razza di bestia Salah, merita il pallone d'oro


----------



## Anguus (24 Aprile 2018)

Anche all'andata al Camp Nou la partita fu di questo tipo, un gol li rimetterebbe in partita anche per il ritorno, fermo restando che Liverpool>>>Barça


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Aprile 2018)

Roma maltrattata, primo tempo imbarazzante

Under sembra un bambino impaurito


----------



## Casnop (24 Aprile 2018)

Snake ha scritto:


> onestamente fatico a ricordare un'esplosione di un giocatore più improvvisa di quella del Salah di questa stagione, va bene Klopp ma questa accuracy al tiro e controllo di palla in corsa, la freddezza sotto porta, cioè sembra calcisticamente dopato.


Salah è un ottimo giocatore, ma, per essere chiari, con Klopp persino Błaszczykowski pareva Keegan redivivo. Qui si che vedo un allenatore che cambia connotati ai suoi atleti.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Aprile 2018)

che giocatore spaziale Salah!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Roma maltrattata, primo tempo imbarazzante
> 
> Under sembra un bambino impaurito



Under letteralmente un fantasma. Si è cacato sotto di brutto proprio


----------



## Anguus (24 Aprile 2018)

Salah era da prendere quando era al Chelsea, l'anno dopo il prestito alla Fiorentina, ma eravamo troppo impegnati a offrire 38mln a Kondogbia.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Aprile 2018)

Pagato quanto Andre Silva, qualcuno l'ha detto?


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Aprile 2018)

al Milan mancano giocatori così veloci, rapidi nello stretto, che sappiano dribblare. 
Se questa estate non ne prendono uno si dessero all'ippica.


----------



## kipstar (24 Aprile 2018)

salah è il tipico esempio del giocatore che ci servirebbe e che proprio non abbiamo in rosa come caratteristiche...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2018)

Ma cosa fanno questi?


----------



## malos (24 Aprile 2018)

e 3


----------



## hiei87 (24 Aprile 2018)

Il Liverpool sembra una squadra buggata uscita da Fifa. Il merito è quasi tutto di Klopp, perchè avrà anche speso tanto, ma nessuno di questi giocatori era un campione prima di essere allenato da lui.


----------



## cremone (24 Aprile 2018)

Se Mirabelli faceva una cosa simile a vendere Salah e prendere Schick + Defrel sarebbe finito come una vittima dell'ISIS


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Aprile 2018)

Devastante, qui finisce tanto a poco


----------



## malos (24 Aprile 2018)

Come temevo stanno sbracando di brutto.


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2018)

Ve l'avevo detto che la Rometta avrebbe sbracato.

Non è roba per loro.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2018)

Boh, non mi capacito di come si possa giocare in questo modo una partita tanto importante. Dei buchi enormi dietro. Credo che il Benevento avrebbe giocato meglio sta partita. A sto punto mi auguro gliene facciano almeno 10. Questo si meritano.

Che delusione incredibile.


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Aprile 2018)

Ma tornate a Roma peracottari


----------



## Milanista (24 Aprile 2018)

Raramente si è vista squadra più imbarazzante in una semifinale di gembions. Atteggiamento difensivo assurdo, ma come cavolo l'hanno preparata?


----------



## wildfrank (24 Aprile 2018)

Sicuri che a Roma siano contenti di Monchi che ha venduto Salah?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2018)

E con questa per me non vanno manco in champion l'anno prossimo.


----------



## koti (24 Aprile 2018)

'Sto Liverpool è pazzesco.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2018)

Va beh si sapeva che avrebbero fatto la fine del Monaco Schalke o qualsiasi altra sorpresa che arriva in semifinale


----------



## cremone (24 Aprile 2018)

Comunque Di Francesco che gioca cosi' alto manco fosse Montella


----------



## chicagousait (24 Aprile 2018)

Presi a pallonate


----------



## wildfrank (24 Aprile 2018)

4....


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Aprile 2018)

Ma non si vergognano? Passa a 4 e limita i danni


----------



## goleador 70 (24 Aprile 2018)

Forte sta rometta

Lol


----------



## ralf (24 Aprile 2018)

Il Liverpool è l'unica squadra in Europa che ha messo in difficoltà il Manchester City, dimostrando che se hai le idee e l'organizzaione te la puoi giocare con tutti giocando a viso aperto e senza dover per forza parcheggiare.


----------



## 7vinte (24 Aprile 2018)

4


----------



## hiei87 (24 Aprile 2018)

Se il Liverpool non si ferma, ne prendono 7 anche a sto giro...


----------



## fabri47 (24 Aprile 2018)

Quando una squadretta fa un miracolo, è quasi impossibile che ne faccia un altro. Che rimpianto per loro aver ceduto Salah, è lui che ha spaccato la partita.


----------



## chicagousait (24 Aprile 2018)

Quanto saranno felici i romanisti di aver venduto Salah


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2018)

Ma si sapeva, ragazzi.

Non c'è nulla di cui sorprendersi.


----------



## cremone (24 Aprile 2018)

Il Liverpool va a mille e la Rometta si e' sciolta


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2018)

Di Francesco una capra indegna. Buttare nel cesso così quanto di buono fatto. Era meglio se uscivano col Barca


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Aprile 2018)

Mi sa che per loro la stagione sia finita dopo il 3-0 al Barcellona


----------



## Snake (24 Aprile 2018)

solo una squadra di cadaveri come il Barca attuale poteva permettere alla Roma di giocare una semifinale di champions.


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2018)

Comunque il calcio di oggi è questo: intensità, velocità e gente che salta l'uomo. Tutti ciò che noi non abbiamo.


----------



## Milanista (24 Aprile 2018)

Di Francesco su una panchina, Klopp sull'altra.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2018)

Comunque vorrei capire perché le squadre inglesi corrono sempre a mille, mentre le nostre vanno la metà


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2018)

*5-0*


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2018)

Attenzione che s'avvicina il numero magico per la Rometta


----------



## Aron (24 Aprile 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque vorrei capire perché le squadre inglesi corrono sempre a mille, mentre le nostre vanno la metà



Perché hanno i campioni


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2018)

Che vergogna comunque


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Aprile 2018)

Finisce almeno 8-0 se va avanti così


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Aprile 2018)

Occhio che qui finisce 7-0


----------



## Anguus (24 Aprile 2018)

Comunque Pellegrini, il giocatore migliore di questa Roma, 90' in panchina.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2018)

La roma è la vergogna del calcio italiano. Dovrebbero proibirle di andare in champion


----------



## Roccoro (24 Aprile 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque vorrei capire perché le squadre inglesi corrono sempre a mille, mentre le nostre vanno la metà



Perché li giocano sempre e non si creano gli alibi come facciamo noi. Se vedi gli unici che si salvano nella Roma sono dzeko e kolarov.


----------



## malos (24 Aprile 2018)

E hanno la sfiga che le squadre inglesi non si fermano e non si specchiano mai.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Perché hanno i campioni



Anche le squadre cesse corrono in premier.


----------



## cremone (24 Aprile 2018)

Spero la dirigenza prenda appunti e prenda giocatori veloci e dinamici


----------



## ralf (24 Aprile 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque vorrei capire perché le squadre inglesi corrono sempre a mille, mentre le nostre vanno la metà



Questi sono i ritmi del calcio inglese...


----------



## ralf (24 Aprile 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Perché hanno i campioni



A parte Salah io di campioni non ne vedo, qui è il sistema che fa la differenza.


----------



## wildfrank (24 Aprile 2018)

Liverpool forte quasi come l'Arsenal....


----------



## malos (24 Aprile 2018)

In ogni caso il DNA champions conta eccome.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2018)

Sarebbe da riaprire il topic di [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] sulla rometta di champion.


----------



## Anguus (24 Aprile 2018)

Comunque Klopp è uno di quelli che gli dai una squadra di mezza classifica e in due tre anni te la porta al top.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Aprile 2018)

In Italia giochiamo un calcio vecchio di 20 anni. Immaginate come potrebbe giocare la juventus con Klopp allenatore e Dybala Cuadrado Douglas Costa davanti. Invece sa di poter giocare a ritmi da pennichella, perchè gli avversari glielo permettono.
Per capire la differenza di ritmi e preparazione atletica, basta vedere quando un giocatore viene nel nostro campionato a gennaio dalla Premier (Salah, Deloufeu, Taarabt). I primi mesi, va a velocità doppia.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> In Italia giochiamo un calcio vecchio di 20 anni. Immaginate come potrebbe giocare la juventus con Klopp allenatore e Dybala Cuadrado Douglas Costa davanti. Invece sa di poter giocare a ritmi da pennichella, perchè gli avversari glielo permettono.
> Per capire la differenza di ritmi e preparazione atletica, basta vedere quando un giocatore viene nel nostro campionato a gennaio dalla Premier (Salah, Deloufeu, Taarabt). I primi mesi, va a velocità doppia.



Se pensi che i nostri sono scoppiati per 1 mese e mezzo che hanno corso mi scappa da ridere. L'allenatore il primo a dire poi che sono un po' stanchi... Ma stanchi di cosa?
Bisognerebbe andare a vedere come fanno la preparazione questi e copiarli in toto


----------



## Casnop (24 Aprile 2018)

ralf ha scritto:


> A parte Salah io di campioni non ne vedo, qui è il sistema che fa la differenza.


Eh, già...


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Aprile 2018)

Gol utile se fossero stati sul 2-0


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Aprile 2018)

Rimutanda


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2018)

Parte la remuntada


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2018)

Ora perderanno 7-1


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Aprile 2018)

Rigore roma


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2018)

Rigore per la Rometta


----------



## hiei87 (24 Aprile 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se pensi che i nostri sono scoppiati per 1 mese e mezzo che hanno corso mi scappa da ridere. L'allenatore il primo a dire poi che sono un po' stanchi... Ma stanchi di cosa?
> Bisognerebbe andare a vedere come fanno la preparazione questi e copiarli in toto



Davvero. Ma storicamente non credo di aver mai visto il Milan correre tutta la stagione, neanche negli anni d'oro di Ancelotti. L'unica squadra italiana che ha tenuto ritmi da Premier per tutto l'anno è stata la prima juve di Conte.


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2018)

*5-2*


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Aprile 2018)

Quanti gol inutili vogliono fare?


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Aprile 2018)

Se fa il terzo la riapre davvero


----------



## Aron (24 Aprile 2018)

La Roma è bipolare


----------



## cremone (24 Aprile 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Anche le squadre cesse corrono in premier.



Vero, in Italia siamo parecchio indietro in questo punto, questione di preparazione o giocatori??


----------



## Aron (24 Aprile 2018)

ralf ha scritto:


> A parte Salah io di campioni non ne vedo, qui è il sistema che fa la differenza.



Firmino? Manè? Van Dijk?
Salah non è solo un campione, è un fuoriclasse.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2018)

Chiunque passa ne prende 5 a sua volta dal Real


----------



## Anguus (24 Aprile 2018)

Salah tolto troppo presto, imprescindibile


----------



## hiei87 (24 Aprile 2018)

La rimontina finale significa poco, ma conferma (e non ce n'era bisogno) che la tattica di Di Francesco, che ha funzionato in casa col Barca, stasera era un fallimento annunciato. Difesa a 3 e a metà campo...neanche Tafazzi...


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Aprile 2018)

Bastava chiudersi in difesa dopo il terzo, così l'hanno proprio buttata


----------



## fabri47 (24 Aprile 2018)

Stessa situazione post-andata contro il Barcellona. 3 gol da rimontare.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Bastava chiudersi in difesa dopo il terzo, così l'hanno proprio buttata



Bastava chiudersi anche prima di beccare il terzo, quando vedevi che questi ti bucavano come niente. Di Francesco ha distrutto tutto.



fabri47 ha scritto:


> Stessa situazione post-andata contro il Barcellona. 3 gol da rimontare.



Con la differenza che il liverpool è molto più cinico come stile di gioco. Possono pure fargli 3 gol, ma dubito proprio che non ne faranno manco 1 questi


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Aprile 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Stessa situazione post-andata contro il Barcellona. 3 gol da rimontare.



senza prenderne altri


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2018)

5-2 meglio che 3-0 è andata quasi di lusso alla Rometta


----------



## 1972 (24 Aprile 2018)

se la giocano.....


----------



## cremone (24 Aprile 2018)

Uscito Salah il Liverpool e' sparito


----------



## ralf (24 Aprile 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Firmino? Manè? Van Dijk?
> Salah non è solo un campione, è un fuoriclasse.


Sono buoni giocatori, ma che rendono al meglio in quel sistema.


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Aprile 2018)

Quanto mi rode vedere sti sfigati con 10 giocatori normali andare quasi in finale e noi a trastullarci su una finale di CI


----------



## 1972 (24 Aprile 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Quanto mi rode vedere sti sfigati con 10 giocatori normali andare quasi in finale e noi a trastullarci su una finale di CI



ad averceli noi 10 giocatori normali!!!


----------



## fabri47 (24 Aprile 2018)

cremone ha scritto:


> Uscito Salah il Liverpool e' sparito


L'ho detto prima, il Liverpool è forte ma la partita l'ha decisa lui. Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa sarebbe successo con Salah alla Roma.


----------



## Mr. Canà (24 Aprile 2018)

Al di la di tutto, partite come queste fanno ricordare quanto è importante il morale in campo. Quando il Liverpool ha spezzato la partita, continuando ad attaccare, la Roma era in stato di shock e poteva tranquillamente prendere un altro paio di reti. Poi quasi in maniera casuale è arrivato il gol del 5-1 (cinque a UNO, sottolineo) e di colpo tifosi e squadra hanno iniziato a crederci, a spingere, a ricordarsi che nei quarti di finali hanno recuperato un 4-1 al Barça e così, anche se in maniera un po' fortunata, è arrivato il 5-2.

Non cambia molto, non credo che possano ripetere il miracolo, la mia è solo un'osservazione su quanto l'aspetto mentale sia determinante nello sport. In questo senso noi (Milan) abbiamo ancora molto da lavorare. Pur con un gladiatore come Rino in panchina, abbiamo una squadra troppo molle mentalmente, non abituata a lottare e soffrire, ma soprattutto a credere in se stessa.


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Aprile 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Al di la di tutto, partite come queste fanno ricordare quanto è importante il morale in campo. Quando il Liverpool ha spezzato la partita, continuando ad attaccare, la Roma era in stato di shock e poteva tranquillamente prendere un altro paio di reti. Poi quasi in maniera casuale è arrivato il gol del 5-1 (cinque a UNO, sottolineo) e di colpo tifosi e squadra hanno iniziato a crederci, a spingere, a ricordarsi che nei quarti di finali hanno recuperato un 4-1 al Barça e così, anche se in maniera un po' fortunata, è arrivato il 5-2.
> 
> Non cambia molto, non credo che possano ripetere il miracolo, la mia è solo un'osservazione su quanto l'aspetto mentale sia determinante nello sport. In questo senso noi (Milan) abbiamo ancora molto da lavorare. Pur con un gladiatore come Rino in panchina, abbiamo una squadra troppo molle mentalmente, non abituata a lottare e soffrire, ma soprattutto a credere in se stessa.



Verissimo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Aprile 2018)

sicuramente J.Jesus vs Salah non si deve ripetere


----------



## Schism75 (24 Aprile 2018)

Il liverpool ha l'attacco che dovrebbe avere un 4-3-3. 2 ali micidiali, con velocità, goal e assist nelle gambe e una prima punta che gioca per la squadra, ma che la butta dentro. Klopp è uno Zeman 3.0, vedere le sue squadre in alcuni momenti è sensazionale. Questo è gioco offensivo. Tagli, incroci, ritmo a 3000 km/h.

Noi invece ci trastulliamo con il solito gioco di Suso a 2 all'ora.

Poi voglio sapere quando qualcuno chiederà a Mirabelli per quale diamine di motivo ha speso quei soldi per prendere Silva, quando cercava un esterno e c'era Salah, l'esterno più forte del campionato italiano, in vendita allo stesso prezzo. Tra l'altro intestardendosi nel prendere Keita che costava solo 10 mln di meno, ma che ha mostrato veramente poco poco rispetto all'Egiziano.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Aprile 2018)

E' l'anno del Liverpool dai. E' da Atene che la squadra spendeva e spandeva, non è che si sono svegliati ed hanno detto "ora basta non si spende più". Hanno continuato a farlo ed infatti sono tornati ad essere quella squadra prestigiosa in Europa altro che City manchester United arsenal ...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Aprile 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Il liverpool ha l'attacco che dovrebbe avere un 4-3-3. 2 ali micidiali, con velocità, goal e assist nelle gambe e una prima punta che gioca per la squadra, ma che la butta dentro. Klopp è uno Zeman 3.0, vedere le sue squadre in alcuni momenti è sensazionale. Questo è gioco offensivo. Tagli, incroci, ritmo a 3000 km/h.
> 
> Noi invece ci trastulliamo con il solito gioco di Suso a 2 all'ora.
> 
> Poi voglio sapere quando qualcuno chiederà a Mirabelli per quale diamine di motivo ha speso quei soldi per prendere Silva, quando cercava un esterno e c'era Salah, l'esterno più forte del campionato italiano, in vendita allo stesso prezzo. Tra l'altro intestardendosi nel prendere Keita che costava solo 10 mln di meno, ma che ha mostrato veramente poco poco rispetto all'Egiziano.



La Roma non vende alle avversarie 
almeno non i giocatori forti


----------



## ignaxio (24 Aprile 2018)

Potessero vendicarci la remuntada fatta a noi sarebbe bellissimo


----------



## Casnop (24 Aprile 2018)

ralf ha scritto:


> Sono buoni giocatori, ma che rendono al meglio in quel sistema.


Un attacco esplosivo guidato da un trequarti e due ali. Senza punta centrale, come il Barcellona del Pep. Magia? Chissà, però non c'è. Sarà sbadato, Klopp.


----------



## Schism75 (24 Aprile 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> La Roma non vende alle avversarie
> almeno non i giocatori forti


Salah lo dovevano vendere necessariamente per il FP.


----------



## ralf (24 Aprile 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> La rimontina finale significa poco, ma conferma (e non ce n'era bisogno) che la tattica di Di Francesco, che ha funzionato in casa col Barca, stasera era un fallimento annunciato. Difesa a 3 e a metà campo...neanche Tafazzi...



Cmq anche la Juve ne avrebbe presi tre col Liverpool. Nelle partite col Tottenham e col Napoli, la Juve, se pressata, ha mostrato evidenti limiti tecnici in fase d'impostazione. E il Liverpool a fare counterpressing e gegenperssing è anche meglio sia degli Spurs che del Napoli.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Aprile 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Salah lo dovevano vendere necessariamente per il FP.



infatti l'hanno venduto all'estero 
quello che dico e che non li vendono in serie A
clausole a parte (Pjanic)


----------



## Milancholy (24 Aprile 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> 5-2 meglio che 3-0 è andata quasi di lusso alla Rometta



Speravo francamente la Roma (nulla di particolare contro) ne prendesse 7 o 8... per poi giocoforza focalizzarsi sul campionato a partire dalla prossima. In primis per tenere dietro le mer-de interiane (bene supremo) scongiurando un'eventuale (scontata) "combine" finale con la Lazio... ed in secondo luogo per arrivare mentalmente liberi ed affamati a dovere per falciare la gobba in ottica scudo. Tutto secondo il piano sino al gol "bandiera" dei giallorossi che poteva pure starci. Il secondo (stillicidio di "ostie") rimescola (in vaga linea teorica) le carte... che poi magari, per assurdo, 'sti esaltati finiscono col crederci "davero" ed a tutto "core" mandano in vacca tutti i miei accorati auspici...


----------



## Schism75 (24 Aprile 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> infatti l'anno venduto all'estero
> quello che dico e che non li vendono in serie A
> clausole a parte (Pjanic)



I soldi sono soldi. Ci si poteva e doveva provare. Poi magari davvero non te lo davano, ma sinceramente non credo. Visto che ad esempio l'Inter non ha preso Naingollan per questione economiche.
Invece non è stato minimanente pensato. Siamo andati avanti per settimane con la storia di Keita, prendendo nel frattempo Silva in maniera improvvisa, strapagandolo. E poi virando su Calhanouglu che esterno non lo era minimamente.


----------



## Aron (24 Aprile 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> infatti l'hanno venduto all'estero
> quello che dico e che non li vendono in serie A
> clausole a parte (Pjanic)



Quel che è certo è che la Roma dalla prossima stagione smetterà di vendere per sostenersi. Potrà campare coi soli introiti Champions e relativi sponsor.

Se non ci spicciamo diventerà sempre più dura colmare il gap con Juventus, Napoli e Roma.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Aprile 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> I soldi sono soldi. Ci si poteva e doveva provare. Poi magari davvero non te lo davano, ma sinceramente non credo. Visto che ad esempio l'Inter non ha preso Naingollan per questione economiche.
> Invece non è stato minimanente pensato. Siamo andati avanti per settimane con la storia di Keita, prendendo nel frattempo Silva in maniera improvvisa, strapagandolo. E poi virando su Calhanouglu che esterno non lo era minimamente.



si i giornali insistevano 
ma alla fine hanno preparato 
la tovaglia nerazzurra x la firma del rinnovo

e all'estero hanno sempre + money di noi


----------



## juventino (25 Aprile 2018)

La partita l’ha sbagliata Di Francesco: non puoi presentarti nel secondo tempo con lo stesso assetto del primo tempo dopo che Salah ti ha fatto a fettine a sinistra. Altro momento chiave per me è stato l’infortunio di Chamberlain: fino a quel momento i Reds stavano soffrendo un centrocampo troppo leggerino, l’ingresso di Wijnaldum ha consentito di ritrovare fisicità e supportare il pressing asfissiante ai danni della Roma.
Difficile girare un’altra bastosta esterna, ma questa Roma è davvero una squadra imprevedibile. Aggiungiamoci pure che Klopp è di fatto l’evoluzione finale di Zeman (il Liverpool non ha praticamente una fase difensiva, sopperiscono a tale grave mancanza attaccando in maniera asfissiante)...non so, per me la partita dell’Olimpico almeno un senso ce l’ha.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Aprile 2018)

Ovviamente Liverpool già in finale ma se non altro sono contento per i tifosi della Roma che hanno lottato per comprare il biglietto per la partita di ritorno che se oggi fosse finita 5-0 erano soldi ed emozioni buttate invece adesso potranno se non altro almeno illudersi per 45' e sostenere al massimo la squadra


----------



## Cataldinho (25 Aprile 2018)

Salah 42 milioni, viene da piangere


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Aprile 2018)

Comunque tutto sommato poteva finire molto peggio. Il Liverpool poteva tranquillamente farne altri 4. 
La Roma è chiamata ad un'altra impresa, altri 3 gol per arrivare in Finale. Difficile ma non impossibile con la difesa dei Reds.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Aprile 2018)

Ma davvero credete che la Rometta riesca un'altra impresa? Probabilmente perderanno pure a Roma.


----------



## malos (25 Aprile 2018)

Purtroppo il Real ne collezionerà un'altra, troppo forte per tutte.


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma davvero credete che la Rometta riesca un'altra impresa? Probabilmente perderanno pure a Roma.



Probabilissimo

Sai che roba i tre del Liverpool in contropiede con la Rometta tutta sbilanciata in avanti...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Aprile 2018)

La rimonta contro il Barcellona fu dovuta anche ad un Barcellona completamente inesistente, sia da un punto di vista tattico che da un punto di vista fisico; il Liverpool sta troppo bene per farsi rimontare tre goal di scarto senza riuscirne a fare. 
Il Liverpool, ormai, è in finale; resta da capire se il Bayern riuscirà nell'impresa, ma a questo punto penso che la finale sarà tra Klopp e Zidane.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Aprile 2018)

La Roma ha perso nel momento in cui ha deciso di giocare con la difesa cosi' alta. Cosi' facendo ha messo nelle migliori condizioni i tre attaccanti Reds.


----------



## juventino (25 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma davvero credete che la Rometta riesca un'altra impresa? Probabilmente perderanno pure a Roma.



Se a Manchester l'arbitro non avesse combinato un disastro non so se il Liverpoll starebbe a giocarsi la semifinale. Chiaramente i Reds sono strafavoriti adesso, ma nel calcio non si può mai dire.


----------



## hiei87 (25 Aprile 2018)

ralf ha scritto:


> Cmq anche la Juve ne avrebbe presi tre col Liverpool. Nelle partite col Tottenham e col Napoli, la Juve, se pressata, ha mostrato evidenti limiti tecnici in fase d'impostazione. E il Liverpool a fare counterpressing e gegenperssing è anche meglio sia degli Spurs che del Napoli.



La juve avrebbe giocato una partita prudente con la difesa bassa, e in contropiede avrebbe potuto far loro molto male. Sicuramente li avrebbe sofferti molto (basta vedere quanto hanno sofferto il solo Son a Londra), però secondo me se la sarebbe giocata.


----------

